# Canada Post to be hit by rotating strikes as of midnight



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Just in case any fellow Canadians have something on order through the mails.....

So far, Canada Post management have not addressed the Unions issues, but unlike the last strike, they can't rely on the Government to bail them out with back to work legislation, so they don't plan to lock the workers out. How long this will drag on for is unknown, but at least for now... the mails will keep moving, only perhaps a bit slower.

If there is no movement from the management side before midnight, the following will occur:



> -
> The Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW) will begin rotating strikes at 12:01
> am tomorrow in Victoria (British Columbia), Edmonton (Alberta), Windsor (Ontario), and 1:01
> am in Halifax (Nova Scotia). All times listed in local time. The strikes will last for 24 hours with
> locations striking daily.


The following 24 hours will see other locations go on strike and continue to rotate each day until a settlement is achieved.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you guys have FedEx and UPS up there?

I know that about 80-90% of the mail I get is junk mail, so I really wouldn't miss it a whole lot other than Amazon seems to deliver a lot of packages through USPS but they could always shift to FedEx and UPS.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ya we do, along with Purolator. Amazon mostly uses UPS up here too. Canada Post is pretty effective at delivering packages, but there are definitely other options.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Do you guys have FedEx and UPS up there?


 :clapping:


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes, we have FedEx, UPS, DHL, Purolator...... and the list goes on. Unfortunately, they are higher cost in most cases and some of them hold packages from outside Canada for ransom. As in low cost parcel service gets dinged with "brokerage fees" to equal the companies "Next Day Air" service that waves the "brokerage fee". Shipping via the post office is usually much cheaper when it comes from another country.

Inside Canada, it's a different story. I've dealt with one company that would let you choose your shipper of choice, but if you went with the "free" shipping option, it would depend on who had the best offer that week.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

To clarify, the post was to offer a "heads up" to Canadians in the middle of waiting for something already shipped.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

So, interestingly, I was surfing some providers of things that are located in Canada. One that I order from, and they have a $140 minimum to qualify for free Canada Post shipping.

Today the website says:

During the possible postal strike, we have added a UPS $10 flat rate shipping option for orders over $140.

So there you go.... UPS IS available, at a price.


----------

